# Cut now or cut later?



## Ken Martin (Jun 29, 2017)

i posted this down in the "Processing" forum, but got no response. So, I'll try it here, since this forum had more traffic. 

have come into some 4" spalted sycamore planks @ 7' and some 4" eastern red cedar planks @ 6'. I will be building a sun kiln in the next few days. My question is, should I put these planks in as is with ends sealed or go ahead and cut them into bowl blanks now and seal the ends before putting them in the kiln?

(Mods, if I haven't already found a way to delete the other thread, please assist)


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 29, 2017)

If you seal the ends and put them in whole you will have less losses due to checking etc., but thick boards take a long time to dry. By cutting slightly oversized blanks and sealing the ends the blanks will dry quicker.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 29, 2017)

It is summer where you are at. You would be better served to let mother nature do her thing. Seal ends and sticker. When it cools off in fall put in kiln. Solar kiln too hot right now.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Ken Martin (Jun 30, 2017)

Thanks, Mike! I was wondering about that.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 30, 2017)

Ideal if kiln temp stays 80-100. Slow and steady is good. Hot and fast is very bad. Also have to remember. 2 scenarios. One 85 and 90% and the other 60 and 20%. Which dries faster? Not so critical here right now 85 /35%. What is it there?


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 30, 2017)

I like to leave long as possible in case I change my mind on what to use the wood for, kinds hard to uncut it later 

If it's hot and relatively dry, stack and sticker like Mike suggested and kiln after the MC gets down a ways, one thing to keep in mind, once you get it way down, depending on type of wood might want to get the temp up at the very end to make sure any insects are dead. Getting the temp way up in the beginning will just cause things to warp and split.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

